# Which compact 1911?



## Hunt_texas (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking for a 1911 style pistol for a new CCW. Leaning towards the Springfield EMP or Kimber Ultra. I have minimal experience with the Ultra CDP and none with the EMP. I currently have a Kimber Pro Carry looking for something a little smaller. Anyone have experience with one or both? Thanks in advance.


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in similar situation too, have you or anyone else had dealings with the Para 1911? Para has some nice carry size 1911 pistols with aluminum frames plus they are offering $100 rebate currently.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I bought a Citadel from Academy not a bad gun for price if you had to use your going to lose it till courts are over better than losing a 1000.00 pistol


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

See if Carter's Country has any Ed Brown commanders in...$$$

Then look at the Colt Commander, Wiley Clapp from TALO distributors...

The Colt feels like the Ed Brown at almost half the price...

If the cost is still out of the price range see if Tomball Pawn has any Desert Eagle 4.25" 1911

They come out of Isreal... I have the full size and it is a great work gun... Meaning I have run thousands of rounds through it... As parts wear out I replace them with Wilson parts ... Extractors, firing pin, and so on... Stuff that needs to be upgraded


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Love my Kimber*

I have been carrying an Ultra CDP 11 for several years now. Hardly know it's there. It's as light as many compact .40's and 9's. The secret to that is in the holster, a Galco "Quick Slide". All of the molding is on the outside and the inside piece of leather is flat...Keeps it close to the body and does not flatten out when the gun is drawn. Very comfortable. Even works with my Ruger SR 1911. 
.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I also have a Kimber Ultra Carry II as my primary carry. I like it so much that I picked up a second from another 2cool member.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

citadel compact 1911 and sti spartan III bought work fine for me if you want to keep it in the 500-600 dollar range.


----------



## Ontherocks (Dec 29, 2010)

I have an EMP in 9mm and love it. I carry that or my Sig P938, both small and easy to carry.


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

I went with the Ultra CDP II. Cant go wrong with either one you listed. They are both excellent guns in the same price range.


----------



## Hunt_texas (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Ruquick does that holster work well for you? Have any of y'all had problems with either gun?


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Only problem with Ultra CDP ll is finding one and at a fair price even harder. Had a 9mm on BO for 6 months and would have settled for 45 Auto but could not find. I think both should be problem free, I know I would take a chance...


----------



## ruquick (Nov 4, 2006)

Hunt_texas said:


> Thanks for the replies. Ruquick does that holster work well for you? Have any of y'all had problems with either gun?


My CDP has been trouble free. The Milt Sparks VM-2 holster is nice and comfortable but I'm spoiled. Iâ€™m use to carrying a LCP in a DeSanti Nemsis pocket holster. I'm adjusting to the extra weight. The LCP is always in my pocket when I leave the house.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> citadel compact 1911 and sti spartan III bought work fine for me if you want to keep it in the 500-600 dollar range.


I bought a Citadel compact just to "hack" on , no way I'd carry with it until I ran a LOT of rounds through it: it was just too rough when new.. On top of that, absolutely the worst factory magazines I've ever had with any pistol, ever. It runs fairly well with a Chip McCormick in the well.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Ck Tomball Pawn. They have some of the cheapest prices that I have seen.


----------



## james3rd59 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been using a Kimber Ultra Carry II for several years now. Right front pocket carry in Wrangler jeans. Other than that I have a Milt Sparks IWB holster for winter months. Or, I can carry it in a concealment leather vest I have that has very thick sides for concealment.


----------



## catfish40 (Apr 17, 2010)

I haven't had any problems with the Paras. Good guns especially for the price & made in the USA.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Colt commander


----------



## 2013Shoalcat (Aug 1, 2012)

Springfield Armory EMP in 9 or 40. 
Kimber Super Carry Pro 45acp. 
Kimber Stainless Ultra Raptor 45acp.


----------



## Cam1127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Stay away from Kimber II models, new safety systems are junk. I recommend Dan Wesson or Springfield if you are on a budget. Para's are made in Canada I believe. I had one for a bit and never had problems with it, but wouldn't use it for self defense.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

only mags i use in my 1911s are Tripp Research or Wilson Combat...
wilson for the range
Tripp for carry..


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

SharkBait >*)\\\><( said:


> only mags i use in my 1911s are Tripp Research or Wilson Combat...
> wilson for the range
> Tripp for carry..


 Ditto on the *Wilson Combat* mags for both my Kimber and Ruger SR 1911.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Cam1127 said:


> Stay away from Kimber II models, new safety systems are junk. I recommend Dan Wesson or Springfield if you are on a budget. Para's are made in Canada I believe. I had one for a bit and never had problems with it, but wouldn't use it for self defense.


They moved to the US. They are now ParaUSA.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

citadel and sti spartan III...


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

JimD said:


> Ck Tomball Pawn. They have some of the cheapest prices that I have seen.


Great place to buy guns. Ive bought quite a few from them. they are always $100 cheaper than anywhere else.

Check out a Colt - New Agent. i put some CT grips on mine and its been a great little gun.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a Smith and Wesson Talo edition compact .45 1911 coming in next Monday. It's a sweet looking little two tone 1911.


----------

